# Redditors explain what JFL means.



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 11, 2020)

JFL


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 11, 2020)

JFL


----------



## Petsmart (Feb 11, 2020)

👌


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

you have to say JFL in this thread for now on 

JFL


----------



## Hades (Feb 11, 2020)

JFL


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Feb 11, 2020)

January's For Lovers


----------



## yang (Feb 11, 2020)

Jfl tbh ngl


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 11, 2020)

Achathin said:


> View attachment 263795


Lol just fucking


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Lol


You mean JFL


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

tbh jfl


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 11, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> tbh jfl


tbh


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

Analyze this emoji. His laugh is so aspie. Who the fuck laughs with tears in their eyes and their mouth wide open?

That emoji is a confirmed aspie.


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2020)

jflcel


----------



## Shekelcel (Feb 11, 2020)

jfl is a incel term jfl


----------



## bossman (Feb 11, 2020)

tbh he has a point with the using an acronym within an acronym but who cares


----------



## HighTierNormie (Feb 11, 2020)

bossman said:


> tbh he has a point with the using an acronym within an acronym but who cares


""whats your point""


----------



## Nrrr15 (Feb 11, 2020)

Yall wrong its:

"just fucking laugh out loud"


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 11, 2020)

Jews Fucking little boys


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 14, 2020)

tbh


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 14, 2020)

Petsmart said:


> 👌


----------



## Spartacus1- (Apr 14, 2020)

J over
F for
L many men


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 14, 2020)

Just Fuck Lollies


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 14, 2020)

JFL


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Apr 14, 2020)




----------

